
Northrop Grumman’s MEV-1 servicer docks with Intelsat satellite - dgudkov
https://spacenews.com/northrop-grummans-mev-1-servicer-docks-with-intelsat-satellite/
======
rbanffy
I wonder if that can be done to extend Hubble's life for another decade or so.

~~~
borjah
I think Hubble doesn't have a nozzle to attach to it like they did with the
Intelsat

~~~
rbanffy
It has some structure that allowed the Shuttle to capture it during repair
missions. That could be enough.

